
TwoMinutesHate - sprague
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two_Minutes_Hate
======
sprague
I propose this hashtag every time somebody shares a video of some apparently
outrageous action by an otherwise obscure person, posted simply to gain
righteous applause by others.

~~~
lasagnaphil
But isn’t the sometimes toxic “cancelling” on social media (which is what I
think you’re trying to lead into) a fundamentally different phenomenon than
what Orwell describes in his novel? Orwell warned against the authoritative
uses of inciting hate, done in a centralized controlled medium (television).
What you’re trying to criticize is instead a more decentralized phenomenon,
where an individual can instead use hate-inciting video to create an authority
around it.

You can criticize both kinds of hate-spreading, but you have to acknowledge
that the two are very different as a phenomenon, with widely different mediums
and different motives for the person using it.

